# Locking the rear end.



## okenadie

I have been reading a lot of different forms searching for info on tractors. One of the things I have found that seems to point to better traction is locking the rear end of the tractor. It involves doing some welding of gears together. This doesn't seem to be a big deal to me. I've done stuff like that before. But I am wondering if anyone else has done it. And what where the results. Doing this would give you positive traction. But would it do much good on a garden tractor. Just wondering.


----------



## jhngardner367

*gears*

My Bolens 1050m (modified),has a differential lock,as do many others. It does help,for certain things you want to do,but full-time lock up won't allow the tires to turn at different speeds,when turning,so it scuffs the tires,and it can be rough on the tractor.
Many of the racers used to do the welding bit, to get posi ,but they also ended up changing the rear ends a lot.
It's kind of a trade-off.


----------



## okenadie

Thanks for the info. This is one that I am thinking about selling. So it would not be a good idea in this case.


----------



## ben70b

You can forget about turning in the snow if you weld it posi, but maybe you live where there is no snow!


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## okenadie

Glad I asked about this before I just went and did it. I hadn't thought about the turning problem. Makes sense. Thanks for the info fella's.


----------



## jhngardner367

If it's a Bolens,Oakenadie, just turn the differential lock knob,on the left axle end( BY HAND)clockwise to lock/counter-clockwise to unlock.
My h14 has it,so does the 1050.


----------



## skunkhome

What tractor are you talking about and to what purpose are you putting it?


----------



## okenadie

One tractor I was thinking of doing it to is a "Dynamark" that I have. One axle is coming out of the rear end. I have a pretty good idea of why. And I thought that that would be one way to fix it. With out spending a lot of money on parts. But by what I have been told here. And knowing what little I do. It sound like it would not work well after. I want to sell it for mowing and the problem with turning would not work well. The second tractor is one that has no mower deck and the body is pretty well shot. So I was going to just screw with it to make something I could just run around the yard. So welding the rear end would not be that big of a problem. Only going for ""speed' with that one.


----------



## skunkhome

Dynamark? Oh, I thought you were asking about a Simplicity product.
I haven't a clue who made those things. I think that was a dime store tractor, K-Mart or WalMart maybe TG&Y. Sorry


----------

